# What is a woman?



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

What Is a Woman? (2022) - IMDb
					

What Is a Woman?: Directed by Justin Folk. With Matt Walsh, Gert Comfrey, Marci Bowers, Don Sucher. Political commentator Matt Walsh explores the changing concepts of sex and gender in the digital age, particularly the transgender rights movement, transphobia, and what it means to be a woman.




					www.imdb.com
				



Found this documentary (?) or whatever is called very interesting.
Enjoy it.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Btw you are fucked in USA boys. Ahahahahhaha the fucking nut house you have there is unbelievable 😂😂😂


----------



## PZT (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Btw you are fucked in USA boys. Ahahahahhaha the fucking nut house you have there is unbelievable 😂😂😂


No shit lol


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

I wonde how fucking selfish one can be in bring children into this world and force them living in a society like that for example, and there is no way to escape it, no matter what you teach them, they will have to stand by the rules or they will be destroyed by it.

This documentary is golden. Especially because is super simple, it doesn't want you to believe any truth, it just brings you facts and most of the space is given to those pro transgender whatever you wanna call them... And they look like fucking retards on their own lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You act like Europe isn't headed in the same direction. You stupid blind euro trash....
Just wait


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

It’s not just a US problem. 

Transgender people have a mental illness that should be treated, not normalized.  It’s almost a fad to be transgender, non-binary or one of the million other genders that exist, now. 

That’s not to say that they should be marginalized, nor should any other group with a mental illness, but pretending that cutting your dick off makes you a woman doesn’t make it so.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You act like Europe isn't headed in the same direction. You stupid blind euro trash....
> Just wait



Of course It is 😂 but you are already past the turning point. I can still have few years of "normality" and I still live in Italy my man, we are 20 years behind everything, this shit too 🤣


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 6, 2022)

The world is fucked, its not just the US.
Corrupt globalist commie-fuckers. Not a brain in the white-house, just perverts, trannies, animal fuckers, kid-sniffers and pure retardz.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> The world is fucked, its not just the US.
> Corrupt globalist commie-fuckers. Not a brain in the white-house, just perverts, trannies, animal fuckers, kid-sniffers and pure retardz.



I don't think communism is the thing here, Stalin would have killed them all, so please if you have to say something at least let it not be the rant of an alcoholic on crack


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Of course It is 😂 but you are already past the turning point. I can still have few years of "normality" and I still live in Italy my man, we are 20 years behind everything, this shit too 🤣


Where I live (NH) we dont see any wokeness, racism, or any of the stuff seen on the news these days.
It will get here (unless the parties change office again in a few years). Not much has really changed around me. Im sure there are some aspects of it, but demographics and crime tell the story in NH. 2nd safest state in the country each year (Crime) and also the least diverse. Those go hand in hand...


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Where I live (NH) we dont see any wokeness, racism, or any of the stuff seen on the news these days.
> It will get here (unless the parties change office again in a few years). Not much has really changed around me. Im sure there are some aspects of it, but demographics and crime tell the story in NH. 2nd safest state in the country each year (Crime) and also the least diverse. Those go hand in hand...


White nationalist detected.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Where I live (NH) we dont see any wokeness, racism, or any of the stuff seen on the news these days.
> It will get here (unless the parties change office again in a few years). Not much has really changed around me. Im sure there are some aspects of it, but demographics and crime tell the story in NH. 2nd safest state in the country each year (Crime) and also the least diverse. Those go hand in hand...


Man, the way you manage to take every thread and turn it into a soapbox for your white ethno-state fetishism is pretty remarkable.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> White nationalist detected.


Why do you think so? 🤔😂😂😂😂

The guy has been so subtle!


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

OP: Here's a documentary on gender identity in the United States

Rot-Iron: THE JEW MEDIA LIES TO US ABOUT HITLER


OP: Thoughts on my summer cycle?

Rot-Iron: DEMTURB LIBTURD PEDO


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Of course It is 😂 but you are already past the turning point. I can still have few years of "normality" and I still live in Italy my man, we are 20 years behind everything, this shit too 🤣


So you're one of those. Just like the idiots here.
It's not directly effecting me yet so I don't care....

You're as bad as the Democrats that vote Democrat but don't live how they vote. By the time it effects you, you will be fucked. Look at Canada and what it's prime minister has done.

Freezing bank accounts etc. Comparing the party to Hitler with standing people with heritage from Jewish people. Now he's literally taking away any right to guns slowly.

You can take your Italian wop ass and shut the fuck up. You remember when you were an axis power?


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> So you're one of those. Just like the idiots here.
> It's not directly effecting me yet so I don't care....
> 
> You're as bad as the Democrats that vote Democrat but don't live how they vote. By the time it effects you, you will be fucked. Look at Canada and what it's prime minister has done.
> ...


not so slowly unfortunately.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> not so slowly unfortunately.


Right... Fuck 

Look at Australia and how that worked out for them. No guns with police dictating whatever they want. This stupid Italian is like yeah doesn't effect me let's go


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> So you're one of those. Just like the idiots here.
> It's not directly effecting me yet so I don't care....
> 
> You're as bad as the Democrats that vote Democrat but don't live how they vote. By the time it effects you, you will be fucked. Look at Canada and what it's prime minister has done.
> ...


You fucking Mexican chink, don't understand shit.

I don't give a fuck at all because I don't care about humanity by not even an inch. When the situation will be unbearable I'll just off myself if needed. In the meantime I'll live my life at the fullest, spending my fucking money how I see fit and fucking laughing in the face of everyone. So I couldn't give a fuck about this problem like many others, the only thing I care is being respectful to mother nature, because it never hurted me by the slightest, the rest can fucking get raped to death. 🥰


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Remember Italians moved to this country because it's better here. Here not fucking Italy


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Right... Fuck
> 
> Look at Australia and how that worked out for them. No guns with police dictating whatever they want. This stupid Italian is like yeah doesn't effect me let's go


Eh, there's definitely a cultural disparity at play.

Mussolini still casts a VERY long shadow across Italian culture and politics.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Remember Italians moved to this country because it's better here. Here not fucking Italy



Better is a subjective feeling. Is USA richer then Italy? Sure. Is it better? Well depends 😂

If you are a trans sure


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You fucking Mexican chink, don't understand shit.
> 
> I don't give a fuck at all because I don't care about humanity by not even an inch. When the situation will be unbearable I'll just off myself if needed. In the meantime I'll live my life at the fullest, spending my fucking money how I see fit and fucking laughing in the face of everyone. So I couldn't give a fuck about this problem like many others, the only thing I care is being respectful to mother nature, because it never hurted me by the slightest, the rest can fucking get raped to death. 🥰


Mother nature doesn't care about your wife. You care about your wife. Take two seconds to think beyond yourself. I know you care about her.

So stop talking shit. You're a liar. You'd do anything for her. So quit preaching this bullshit.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s not just a US problem.
> 
> Transgender people have a mental illness that should be treated, not normalized.  It’s almost a fad to be transgender, non-binary or one of the million other genders that exist, now.
> 
> That’s not to say that they should be marginalized, nor should any other group with a mental illness, but pretending that cutting your dick off makes you a woman doesn’t make it so.


Fad or not, I can't imagine ever being a teenager in any time period and thinking it is cool to cut off my junk and call myself a woman.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Mother nature doesn't care about your wife. You care about your wife. Take two seconds to think beyond yourself. I know you care about her.
> 
> So stop talking shit. You're a liar. You'd do anything for her. So quit preaching this bullshit.



The fuck you talking about, my wife is an adult and not gonna be affected by any of this more then I will. If you think I place my wife above myself you got it all wrong.

Sure I care about Her, I love her. She is gonna live by my side or live her own life somewherelse I ain't changing what I say because I care for her lol

I ain't having children because of this. Can't live like I do if you have the responsability of a humans beings.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Eh, there's definitely a cultural disparity at play.
> 
> Mussolini still casts a VERY long shadow across Italian culture and politics.


I hate any ism. From communism to capitalism to fascism.

Papaya just don't grasp something, I just don't care about anything, I don't want to see a better world, I don't care. There will be a day where this world will not be worth living in it anymore (based on my own way of seeing things of course), when that day come I'll see what the option are.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Your whole I don't care attitude. That won't effect her?
Fuck everything? I sure hope she has the same mindset of let everything burn. Ask any Canadian on this forum how they feel right now.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I hate any ism. From communism to capitalism to fascism.
> 
> Papaya just don't grasp something, I just don't care about anything, I don't want to see a better world, I don't care. There will be a day where this world will not be worth living in it anymore (based on my own way of seeing things of course), when that day come I'll see what the option are.


I get it (I think).

Italy knows what an _actual_ fascist government does to its populace.

We in the U.S. have not had that experience.



Yet.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Fad or not, I can't imagine ever being a teenager in any time period and thinking it is cool to cut off my junk and call myself a woman.


Most of the bandwagon transgenders don’t get the surgery.  They just want to be unique and different. 

My wife is a college professor and she sees a ton of them.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Your whole I don't care attitude. That won't effect her?
> Fuck everything? I sure hope she has the same mindset of let everything burn. Ask any Canadian on this forum how they feel right now.




It's their problem don't you think? 
Why would I fucking care about Canada? I ain't expecting anyone to care for me, why should I care for other ppl? Is it that hard to accept it papaya? 

I ain't going around hurting ppl or anything, I ain't even voting or advocating for one side Vs another, I'm living my life not caring a flying fuck! I'm being ecologic as much as I can and try to do my best in minding my own business

At the end of the day I'm doing more for this planet then most of you that seems so much to care about shit 😂


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I hate any ism. From communism to capitalism to fascism.


what about autism, because im thinking you might be on the sprectrum


----------



## Yano (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Eh, there's definitely a cultural disparity at play.
> 
> Mussolini still casts a VERY long shadow across Italian culture and politics.


Duce ! Duce ! Duce ! ..... what a fucking moron that guy was , things worked out for him in the end though.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I get it (I think).
> 
> Italy knows what an _actual_ fascist government does to its populace.
> 
> ...


You are completely right, sadly even if we did experience it we still have ppl that would love to get back to it... Or maybe is better said they THINK or they LIKE to say that it would be great to get back at those time.

Sadly stupidity is a sickness that affect humanity since the creation of it.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> what about autism, because im thinking you might be on the sprectrum




Dunno Tom, but sure as hell better being an autistic then a nutjob on a bender like you are half the time 🤣


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I wonde how fucking selfish one can be in bring children into this world and force them living in a society like that for example, and there is no way to escape it, no matter what you teach them, they will have to stand by the rules or they will be destroyed by it.
> 
> This documentary is golden. Especially because is super simple, it doesn't want you to believe any truth, it just brings you facts and most of the space is given to those pro transgender whatever you wanna call them... And they look like fucking retards on their own lol


I used to think the same until I realized it was a stupid stance.  How are you supposed to fix a society if you are already killing the future of the society?  The majority of people do not believe the shit that the doc was showcasing.  The more people wake up to what's going on, the more they will teach their kids to fight against it.  Not procreating is exactly what the crazy fucks in the doc want.  So you're giving into the very process their looking to carry out.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> It's their problem don't you think?
> Why would I fucking care about Canada? I ain't expecting anyone to care for me, why should I care for other ppl? Is it that hard to accept it papaya?
> 
> I ain't going around hurting ppl or anything, I ain't even voting or advocating for one side Vs another, I'm living my life not caring a flying fuck! I'm being ecologic as much as I can and I don't even fucking vote.
> ...


Then do not reply to the issues in the u.s. abortion, gun rights etc. Keep your euro trash mouth shut. 

You've stated you don't care. So don't fucking add to any conversation that involves us Americans and our issues. Gun rights, abortion etc. Take your wop ass elsewhere. Per your words, you don't care. So don't fucking add to any discussions.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Dunno Tom, but sure as hell better being an autistic then a nutjob on a bender like you are half the time 🤣


im beginning to think you have me confused with someone else


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Eh, there's definitely a cultural disparity at play.
> 
> Mussolini still casts a VERY long shadow across Italian culture and politics.


The way he talks, it seems he wouldn't have been against or for Mussolini. It is what it is from his current stand point.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Then do not reply to the issues in the u.s. abortion, gun rights etc. Keep your euro trash mouth shut.
> 
> You've stated you don't care. So don't fucking add to any conversation that involves us Americans and our issues. Gun rights, abortion etc. Take your wop ass elsewhere. Per your words, you don't care. So don't fucking add to any discussions.


I'll find it funny and amusing and I like to amuse myself, plus you guys take it so fucking srsly that's impossible to ignore it 🤣

So you can suck on my microdick 😘


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I'll find it funny and amusing and I like to amuse myself, plus you guys take it so fucking srsly that's impossible to ignore it 🤣
> 
> So you can suck on my microdick 😘


You can start by not being a bitch


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> im beginning to think you have me confused with someone else




Fuck it could be, don't know. Isn't you that had mental illness and depression and sometime goes on a bender? 😂

If it's not you, apology.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You can start by not being a bitch


You are just jealous because I ain't your bitch.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Fuck it could be, don't know. Isn't you that had mental illness and depression and sometime goes on a bender? 😂
> 
> If it's not you, apology.


i suffered from depression as a youth, but never benders. besides the gear ive been drug free my whole life. 

sounds like youre describing mike


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't care how big your muscles are. You're a liberal bitch. That Glock your wife held? Maybe they will confiscate it whenever they want. But you don't care so yay


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Nice edit. Shit on Tom for no reason
Someone who's been nothing but awesome for this place


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

TomJ said:


> i suffered from depression as a youth, but never benders. besides the gear ive been drug free my whole life.
> 
> sounds like youre describing mike


Fuck yeah! It's Mike!!! Sorry Tom again, apology I confused you for him.

Even a bigger insult I know 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I don't care how big your muscles are. You're a liberal bitch. That Glock your wife held? Maybe they will confiscate it whenever they want. But you don't care so yay




Is not the end of the world papaya, most of the ppl here live without a gun. Anyway no one is gonna confiscate any gun, because almost no one has a gun 🤣


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Fuck yeah! It's Mike!!! Sorry Tom again, apology I confused you for him.
> 
> Even a bigger insult I know 😂


mikes a good guy that has a lot of stuff hes dealing with, take him with a grain of salt


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nice edit. Shit on Tom for no reason
> Someone who's been nothing but awesome for this place


Can't you even fucking read? Are you drinking tequila like it's water again?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Is not the end of the world papaya, most of the ppl here live without a gun. Anyway no one is gonna confiscate any gun, because almost no one has a gun 🤣


From the dumbest mother fucker ever said you. 
You can't be this stupid right


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Disarming people is the first step to dictatorship. 
Look at Australia. During covid. Extreme local government overreach. 
Canada is next. Well on the way.

I get it, you don't care about personal freedom because it hasn't directly effected you . We care here, it's in our constitution.

I get that's foreign to you.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Shit look at Germany, ww1 and 2.
You're a fascist without realizing it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You're a pleb. A sheep. Nothing wrong with that. Just don't try and pretend otherwise.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I wonde how fucking selfish one can be in bring children into this world and force them living in a society like that for example, and there is no way to escape it, no matter what you teach them, they will have to stand by the rules or they will be destroyed by it.
> 
> This documentary is golden. Especially because is super simple, it doesn't want you to believe any truth, it just brings you facts and most of the space is given to those pro transgender whatever you wanna call them... And they look like fucking retards on their own lol


Selfish?

Just because you live a lonely cunt existence and can’t procreate doesn’t mean that the rest of us can’t enjoy a strong family. YOU are part of the problem. Licking boots and buying into what the media is forcing down your throat. You believe it’s better to kill babies than bring them into the world. That’s exactly what they want you to believe. 

The world still has plenty of great people. The sheep are the only ones that believe the shit that the politicians and media toss in your face to have you believe that the freaks and weirdos are normalized. They are not. These are a very few but they use it to distract. 

Raise your children well and the world becomes a better place but you’re too fucking gone already to realize that.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

I just want to know what is a man? Also, when are we gonna get back to the times where its ok to smack my bitch up when she gets out of line?
In my household, the dogs rule, then my wife, then me


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Selfish?
> 
> Just because you live a lonely cunt existence and can’t procreate doesn’t mean that the rest of us can’t enjoy a strong family. YOU are part of the problem. Licking boots and buying into what the media is forcing down your throat. You believe it’s better to kill babies than bring them into the world. That’s exactly what they want you to believe.
> 
> ...


Really on topic. This world is a misery and I won't bring anyone into it just because I want to be a selfish cunt that can't accept to be forgotten.

You will not change it, and your children won't as well, they will just suffer a miserable existence in a world that generation after generation is getting worse and worse. My parents lived a poorer life then mine and still was better on many things.

So thanks but no. 
I can't procreate? I won't procreate. There is a big difference in it.
And it will not mean anything because the majority of ppl still procreate so you won your war, now let's get back on topic


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Disarming people is the first step to dictatorship.
> Look at Australia. During covid. Extreme local government overreach.
> Canada is next. Well on the way.
> 
> ...


No one here almost own gun and I don't feel like we live in a dictatorship at least not more then what you live there in the USA. So please spare me your bullshit


You know nothing of losing personal freedom. You spew shit like you have lived in places where you had no freedom. Give me a fucking break.

But anyway you wanna fight for your freedom to own a gun, do it. I'm not gonna stop it, I'm not even against it. I don't give fuck, is the tenth time I said it. To me it looks silly but you can spend your time in anyway you see fit.

 you ppl are worried of your own freedom when the world is going to shit and not any amount of personal freedom will save you from that. 

Consumism is gonna kill your freedom well before governments


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I just want to know what is a man? Also, when are we gonna get back to the times where its ok to smack my bitch up when she gets out of line?
> In my household, the dogs rule, then my wife, then me


That's your fault tho 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> No one here almost own gun and I don't feel like we live in a dictatorship at least not more then what you live there in the USA. So please spare me your bullshit


Yet.

You dumb mother fucker. Yet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Really on topic. This world is a misery and I won't bring anyone into it just because I want to be a selfish cunt that can't accept to be forgotten.
> 
> You will not change it, and your children won't as well, they will just suffer a miserable existence in a world that generation after generation is getting worse and worse. My parents lived a poorer life then mine and still was better on many things.
> 
> ...


No. How about your topic and everything that you represent is utter bullshit. 

You are the selfish cunt. You can’t care for your wife. You can’t put others before you. It’s little cunts like you that allow the world to get to where it is. 

What is so fucking miserable??? You. You believe all the bullshit they show you on TV and social media. None of that is real. It represents a pitiful, insignificant minority of the worlds population. But you bought into it. If it’s so fucking miserable how about you go down with honor and kill yourself right now? You’d rather just bitch and feel like a victim. You are not a man if you can’t make changes to affect your future. Your parents are probably real proud that their bloodline ends.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You still haven't talked about Australia or Canada.

How they have already lost rights and how police over step. They do it daily

Unless you're going to change your outlook. Shut the fuck and sit down


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> You still haven't talked about Australia or Canada.
> 
> How they have already lost rights and how police over step. They do it daily
> 
> Unless you're going to change your outlook. Shut the fuck and sit down


Eh, I wouldn’t say that we’ve lost rights. Our prime minister is just a cunt.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't care about race, Creed, color etc.
You're being a dumb wop.

Your country man moved here for a better life.
Yell at them


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yet.
> 
> You dumb mother fucker. Yet.


You still don't have more freedom then us and you are full of guns aren't you? 

Come on freedom is not the same for everyone as well, your America is not the same America of another person. Think about social diseguality, you think a poor person in America has the same freedom than a more fortunate person that was born in a family that can afford to give him a good education etc. 
Your idea of freedom is too fucking simple and retarded. 

But you don't fight for that freedom you only fight for the one that fit your agenda or your ideas. You are not different then those other ppl. They all fight for something you are just not on the same page.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. How about your topic and everything that you represent is utter bullshit.
> 
> You are the selfish cunt. You can’t care for your wife. You can’t put others before you. It’s little cunts like you that allow the world to get to where it is.
> 
> What is so fucking miserable??? You. You believe all the bullshit they show you on TV and social media. None of that is real. It represents a pitiful, insignificant minority of the worlds population. But you bought into it. If it’s so fucking miserable how about you go down with honor and kill yourself right now? You’d rather just bitch and feel like a victim. You are not a man if you can’t make changes to affect your future. Your parents are probably real proud that their bloodline ends.




Dafuq are you talking about, you didn't even read what this thread is about don't you? I'm done arguing with you BBG.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

We fight for freedom for everyone. Fuck our politicians.
Our rights extend to everyone. You think we don't fight for everyone.. You're childish.

Everyone here agrees that every American , the constitution applies


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. How about your topic and everything that you represent is utter bullshit.
> 
> You are the selfish cunt. You can’t care for your wife. You can’t put others before you. It’s little cunts like you that allow the world to get to where it is.
> 
> What is so fucking miserable??? You. You believe all the bullshit they show you on TV and social media. None of that is real. It represents a pitiful, insignificant minority of the worlds population. But you bought into it. If it’s so fucking miserable how about you go down with honor and kill yourself right now? You’d rather just bitch and feel like a victim. You are not a man if you can’t make changes to affect your future. Your parents are probably real proud that their bloodline ends.




Why should I off myself? I have a great job with lots of free time and very well paid, a beautiful wife, I'm good looking and with a decent physique, don't have obligation if not to myself and my own conscience, I have no reason at the moment to kill myself. 

World is still miserable and life too, because I like few others were just lucky to be born in better conditions and places then anyonelse. 


We got an headstart compared to the multitude of ppl out there, we ain't better for the most part we ain't done much either, we are lucky 

So I say fuck you, to you, to the world, to anyonelse, I'm gonna ripe the benefit I have got, I'm gonna live as I see fit and I ain't wasting my time on your fucking crusade.

20-30 years from now we will see if you still be that dumb to say to your kids you did great in bringing them in this shit hole.

I didn't have a choice but I have the choice to not make the same mistake my parents did. I ain't repeating it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You still don't have more freedom then us and you are full of guns aren't you?
> 
> Come on freedom is not the same for everyone as well, your America is not the same America of another person. Think about social diseguality, you think a poor person in America has the same freedom than a more fortunate person that was born in a family that can afford to give him a good education etc.
> Your idea of freedom is too fucking simple and retarded.
> ...


Lol. You can’t see anything but your own selfish view of the world. 

That documentary isn’t “gold”. It’s total bullshit. It’s showing what a very very very small percentage of the population thinks. It’s to get everyone else worked up thinking that the entire world is going that direction. The media is hyping the propaganda. And you are happily eating it all up. 

Turn all that shit off and your perception would be much different. You’re miserable because you are fooled. Plain and simple. Turn off your news sources for a week and see how much happier you will be.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You want me to be honest? Fuck off. It's obvious you don't care about your own country. Don't ever offer advice for ours.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> We fight for freedom for everyone. Fuck our politicians.
> Our rights extend to everyone. You think we don't fight for everyone.. You're childish.
> 
> Everyone here agrees that every American , the constitution applies




You have a big chunk of population were the constitution apply only idealistically, the only thing that talks in America and in many other places around the world is money. If you have those you live in a different world. Don't talk to me about freedom when in reality freedom is weighted in gold and not in what's just or not.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Why should I off myself? I have a great job with lots of free time and very well paid, a beautiful wife, I'm good looking and with a decent physique, don't have obligation if not to myself and my own conscience, I have no reason at the moment to kill myself.
> 
> World is still miserable and life too, because I like few others were just lucky to be born in better conditions and places then anyonelse.
> 
> ...


20-30 years from now I will be surrounded by grandchildren because my kids were raised correctly. They aren’t miserable and they will have kids of their own. 

You’re just gonna be the same miserable selfish fuck but you’re going to be old and alone. No love in your life. 

The world is not a bad place. You choose to believe it is. People are happy.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. You can’t see anything but your own selfish view of the world.
> 
> That documentary isn’t “gold”. It’s total bullshit. It’s showing what a very very very small percentage of the population thinks. It’s to get everyone else worked up thinking that the entire world is going that direction. The media is hyping the propaganda. And you are happily eating it all up.
> 
> Turn all that shit off and your perception would be much different. You’re miserable because you are fooled. Plain and simple. Turn off your news sources for a week and see how much happier you will be.


You can't even understand that fucking documentary lol


It's raising attention to a plague and a problem that is spreading around the world and denying it or saying its just a small percentage of ppl views is being delusional or detached by the reality.

You fucking retarded or drunk bbg?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Worthless fucking


Samp3i said:


> You have a big chunk of population were the constitution apply only idealistically, the only thing that talks in America and in many other places around the world is money. If you have those you live in a different world. Don't talk to me about freedom when in reality freedom is weighted in gold and not in what's just or not.


Mister Italy. Fuck off.

You have no idea what you're talking about.
You already said you don't care.
Fuck off


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 20-30 years from now I will be surrounded by grandchildren because my kids were raised correctly. They aren’t miserable and they will have kids of their own.
> 
> You’re just gonna be the same miserable selfish fuck but you’re going to be old and alone. No love in your life.
> 
> The world is not a bad place. You choose to believe it is. People are happy.



If you say so. Whatever makes you happy


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You can't even understand that fucking documentary lol
> 
> 
> It's raising attention to a plague and a problem that is spreading around the world and denying it or saying its just a small percentage of ppl views is being delusional or detached by the reality.
> ...


Your fucking words where I don't care. Fuck off


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You can't even understand that fucking documentary lol
> 
> 
> It's raising attention to a plague and a problem that is spreading around the world and denying it or saying its just a small percentage of ppl views is being delusional or detached by the reality.
> ...


Yea. You bought it. You believe it. It’s obvious. 

But it’s bullshit. Such a minor insignificant part of the population. It’s not anything to even worry about. A passing fad that won’t even make the history books.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> If you say so. Whatever makes you happy


No you're a trash euro


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. You bought it. You believe it. It’s obvious.
> 
> But it’s bullshit. Such a minor insignificant part of the population. It’s not anything to even worry about. A passing fad that won’t even make the history books.


They were saying the same of Nazi before they almost conquered the world.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> If you say so. Whatever makes you happy


So it’s better to be like you? Lol. Fucking warped view. Oh no. The future is so bad. I’m just going to do what I want. But anyone having kids is selfish. 

You’re a fucking moron.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> They were saying the same of Nazi before they almost conquered the world.


Nice, twist there


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> They were saying the same of Nazi before they almost conquered the world.


Just remember if it wasn't for us, who didn't want to go war. You'd be speaking German.
You stupid fucking wop


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> They were saying the same of Nazi before they almost conquered the world.


Not even close. Just because YOUR people kneeled and licked their boots and JOINED them doesn’t mean the good part of the world stopped the fight. We should have left you to fight your own battle. We saved your worthless ass so that you can tell US what’s wrong? Fuck off. Go blow a goose-stepping soldier like your grandfather did.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> So it’s better to be like you? Lol. Fucking warped view. Oh no. The future is so bad. I’m just going to do what I want. But anyone having kids is selfish.
> 
> You’re a fucking moron.



The reason why you have kids is selfish, procreation is a selfish animalistic instinct. 

The future is not good, if you believe the opposite please explain why. Our parents were born (or at least mine ) few years after ww2 the world was coming to life again, it was reconstruing itself after a world war that had change everything. 

Their future from there could only be better. 

Can you say the same for our generation and the future one?
I don't think so but maybe you can, different opinions. Still you can't deny that you didn't have children except to satisfy your own selfish reasons. Same as I do in not having them and spending all my time for my own pleasure.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Not even close. Just because YOUR people kneeled and licked their boots and JOINED them doesn’t mean the good part of the world stopped the fight. We should have left you to fight your own battle. We saved your worthless ass so that you can tell US what’s wrong? Fuck off. Go blow a goose-stepping soldier like your grandfather did.


My grandfather got killed in the resistance and the only reason you joined the world was because the Japanese attacked your at pearl harbor 😂 America never went to war for anything that wasn't for their own interest. 

Your whole country is based on waging war around the world for profit. You didn't go to war ONCE for a reason that wasn't money or power or because it was just. 

As most country do I guess but yours is number one.

So please spare me your fucking shite


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

I agree with you but you're deflecting.
Stay on point or sit the fuck down.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I agree with you but you're deflecting.
> Stay on point or sit the fuck down.


Are you fucking kidding me 🤣 I'm deflecting? 😂

I can sit down papaya I'll still be taller then you, you fucking midget ❤️


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> The reason why you have kids is selfish, procreation is a selfish animalistic instinct.
> 
> The future is not good, if you believe the opposite please explain why. Our parents were born (or at least mine ) few years after ww2 the world was coming to life again, it was reconstruing itself after a world war that had change everything.
> 
> ...


I have children because that’s part of life and since you haven’t you aren’t qualified to tell anyone else NOT to have children. If you raised a child your opinion would be entirely different. It forever changes you because you get to see the world thru that child’s eyes. It’s going to be a good place. Your grandparents didn’t think the world was a “bad” place despite living thru even harder times. 

So quit being a little victim bitch. This world is infinitely better than when we were born. Shit gets easier and easier.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Deflection again. I'm 5"11 if that matters?
Not sure it does. You're still a piece of shit who agrees with fascism and police state so


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Mussolini is dead but obviously you agree with his practices


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> My grandfather got killed in the resistance and the only reason you joined the world was because the Japanese attacked your at pearl harbor 😂 America never went to war for anything that wasn't for their own interest.
> 
> Your whole country is based on waging war around the world for profit. You didn't go to war ONCE for a reason that wasn't money or power or because it was just.
> 
> ...


YOU are the one scared that the world will be overrun by queers gays and transgendered people. 

You don’t get much softer than that. Case closed. I win.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> YOU are the one scared that the world will be overrun by queers gays and transgendered people.
> 
> You don’t get much softer than that. Case closed. I win.


Scared? Yeah sure 😂


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Scared? Yeah sure 😂


When you're government deems it's not ok. They will just take it away. Your registered firearm. They will just knock on your door with paper or kick it in


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You're ok with that any point they can just take it? No questions asked


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> When you're government deems it's not ok. They will just take it away. Your registered firearm. They will just knock on your door with paper or kick it in


Oh no. They won’t have to kick it in. He’s going to happily and dutifully hand it over. His people gladly obeyed lockdown orders. Sat in their apartments and sang songs from the balcony.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I have children because that’s part of life and since you haven’t you aren’t qualified to tell anyone else NOT to have children. If you raised a child your opinion would be entirely different. It forever changes you because you get to see the world thru that child’s eyes. It’s going to be a good place. Your grandparents didn’t think the world was a “bad” place despite living thru even harder times.
> 
> So quit being a little victim bitch. This world is infinitely better than when we were born. Shit gets easier and easier.


That's part of life? Sure like many other things, killing is one of them for example. 

You have children because you didn't fight your instinct, having children is not a logical process.

That child has to see the world tho. 
Not pretty sight.

Anyway let's agree to disagree.
On the grand scheme of things your choice and my choice are just a grain of sand in the desert.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

They decide. Nope citizens can't own firearms. They go to your door


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2022)

America has been taking over by satanism. What your seeing is the result of that


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh no. They won’t have to kick it in. He’s going to happily and dutifully hand it over. His people gladly obeyed lockdown orders. Sat in their apartments and sang songs from the balcony.


Sad but true. Never said Italian are a bright population. Still great place to live if you have money


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> That's part of life? Sure like many other things, killing is one of them for example.
> 
> You have children because you didn't fight your instinct, having children is not a logical process.
> 
> ...


All you do is deflect. When a real argument that's presented. You deflect. You won't admit freedom is key 

You're a fucking sheep


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

You're what we don't need here


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Go suck on mussoli dead cock


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. You can’t see anything but your own selfish view of the world.
> 
> That documentary isn’t “gold”. It’s total bullshit. It’s showing what a very very very small percentage of the population thinks. It’s to get everyone else worked up thinking that the entire world is going that direction. The media is hyping the propaganda. And you are happily eating it all up.
> 
> Turn all that shit off and your perception would be much different. You’re miserable because you are fooled. Plain and simple. Turn off your news sources for a week and see how much happier you will be.


Question... All the other bullshit being argued aside.... Who gets to decide what is selfish and what isn't? 🤔


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> All you do is deflect. When a real argument that's presented. You deflect. You won't admit freedom is key
> 
> You're a fucking sheep


You have no real arguments, freedom for you = owning guns, period.
Didn't see you being so worried about freedom when gun control wasn't on the table, telling you the truth I believe there were a lot of freedom issue well before covid etc. 
But I guess it didn't impact your life or the one of the others that are so adamant in defending THEIR freedom.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Question... All the other bullshit being argued aside.... Who gets to decide what is selfish and what isn't? 🤔


I don’t know and honestly don’t give a fuck. If devoting time, responsibility and finances to raising kids is selfish then I’m fucking selfish. 

I guess I shouldn’t have had kids, spent all that time and money on myself and NOT have been selfish?


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

btw BBG I don't watch the news neither read about it, I'm mostly clueless of what happens around, my tv is only used for movies and I don't have any social media. So I'm sorry but your analysis is faulty.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Question... All the other bullshit being argued aside.... Who gets to decide what is selfish and what isn't? 🤔


I DO


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I don’t know and honestly don’t give a fuck. If devoting time, responsibility and finances to raising kids is selfish then I’m fucking selfish.
> 
> I guess I shouldn’t have had kids, spent all that time and money on myself and NOT have been selfish?


It's the reason you made them that's selfish, that you are trying to raise them at the best of your possibilities it's a good thing and an honorable one, at least you are taking responsabilities for your actions and choices, that's a lot if you compare it to the average person having children.
Still you are gonna benefit from it, in the future if you are lucky (your children could still turn on your and shit on you for no apparent reason, as you well know life has a nice randomness in it that is not predictable) you will feel good because you have being a great parents, they will tell you that, ppl will tell you that and you will feel that you are not disappearing at your death because you will keep living in your children and grandchildren.
See in the end it's all about you isn't it? Did you ask to your children if they wanted to be born? No, you can't. Will it ever be a point in life where they would prefer to not be ever born? Who knows, maybe not, maybe yes.
Again, we have very different and far views of life and living in this world.
It's pointless to debate on it, you will not change your stance, neither I'll.
Let's just enjoy our time in the way we see fit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

An Italian commenting on American politics while being under the European rule. That's fucking funny.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> It's the reason you made them that's selfish, that you are trying to raise them at the best of your possibilities it's a good thing and an honorable one, at least you are taking responsabilities for your actions and choices, that's a lot if you compare it to the average person having children.
> Still you are gonna benefit from it, in the future if you are lucky (your children could still turn on your and shit on you for no apparent reason, as you well know life has a nice randomness in it that is not predictable) you will feel good because you have being a great parents, they will tell you that, ppl will tell you that and you will feel that you are not disappearing at your death because you will keep living in your children and grandchildren.
> See in the end it's all about you isn't it? Did you ask to your children if they wanted to be born? No, you can't. Will it ever be a point in life where they would prefer to not be ever born? Who knows, maybe not, maybe yes.
> Again, we have very different and far views of life and living in this world.
> ...


Congratulations. This is possibly the dumbest post I have ever read. Complete stupidity.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> It's the reason you made them that's selfish, that you are trying to raise them at the best of your possibilities it's a good thing and an honorable one, at least you are taking responsabilities for your actions and choices, that's a lot if you compare it to the average person having children.
> Still you are gonna benefit from it, in the future if you are lucky (your children could still turn on your and shit on you for no apparent reason, as you well know life has a nice randomness in it that is not predictable) you will feel good because you have being a great parents, they will tell you that, ppl will tell you that and you will feel that you are not disappearing at your death because you will keep living in your children and grandchildren.
> See in the end it's all about you isn't it? Did you ask to your children if they wanted to be born? No, you can't. Will it ever be a point in life where they would prefer to not be ever born? Who knows, maybe not, maybe yes.
> Again, we have very different and far views of life and living in this world.
> ...


Paragraphs for fucks sake. I'm not even reading that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Paragraphs for fucks sake. I'm not even reading that.


Don’t bother. It was totally retarded anyway.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

We get it. You like government overreach and control. 
You're a sheep. Congrats. They say jump, you say how high. Great. . Not all of us are like that. Our country has a constitution. We fight for it. Not our fault you're a pansy Italian with no back bone.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 6, 2022)

I miss the days when we could have conversation without immediately insulting each other.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Great you know  You're a worthless commie fascist dictator loving piece of shit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 6, 2022)

Iron1 said:


> I miss the days when we could have conversation without immediately insulting each other.


Me too. But at this point, fire with fire.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I wonder how fucking selfish one can be in bring children into this world and force them living in a society like that for example, and there is no way to escape it, no matter what you teach them, they will have to stand by the rules or they will be destroyed by it.



Sooooo everyone should quit reproducing and let humanity die off?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Sooooo everyone should quit reproducing and let humanity die off?


Yes. It’s selfish to have kids because you didn’t ask the kids if they wanted to be born. 

We have reached apex stupidity.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 6, 2022)

Also since when has posting racist comments(Regardless of the forum)not been grounds for permanent vacation?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Also since when has posting racist comments(Regardless of the forum)not been grounds for permanent vacation?


What was racist?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What was racist?


same- what are you talking about @Jet Labs


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I ain't having children because of this. Can't live like I do if you have the responsability of a humans beings.


Well there’s one positive outcome


----------



## Yano (Jun 6, 2022)

Thread needs a soundtrack ...


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2022)

What da fuuk? 6 pages in one morning on a doc that damn near no one has viewed? Anyone that forms an opinion on a topic prior to hearing something new or different is not worth listening too regardless of how loud they shout. At some point, their words just become noise.

I'm sure I will view it, not to just support my belief but to hear the other side.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Btw you are fucked in USA boys. Ahahahahhaha the fucking nut house you have there is unbelievable 😂😂😂


Are you now realizing why us sane ppl need our 2A . Taking guns is to late there’s a average of 500 million guns  those won’t vanish over night . Our best chances to live out a normal productive safe life is our ability to protect ourselves. The good always Prevails and all that shit your watching is such a small % of this country. Unfortunately our current administration has giving the small majority of the crazy ass country the loudest microphone.

Hopefully we can clean this place up. I have a feeling things will get really tough here soon but that may bring back natural selection and the ppl that can’t fend  for themselves with just the basic needs will die off


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 6, 2022)

So glad I don't have to deal with this shit.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

@Samp3i is a very talented troll.  He is very good and very practiced with that he does. All of this is calculated and planned well in advance by him.  This is an individual with nothing in his life.  Literally nothing.  I highly doubt he has a wife.  This is why he spends time flaming people on the forum and making outlandish statements.  It's just to get a rise out of people which, like all trolls, brings some type of gratification or feeling of superiority.  I don't know if it's a sexual fetish for him but I would imagine that it is.  I've fallen into his trap a few times myself.  A person that doesn't value life and has no sense of morality is not one worth engaging with.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

snake said:


> What da fuuk? 6 pages in one morning on a doc that damn near no one has viewed? Anyone that forms an opinion on a topic prior to hearing something new or different is not worth listening too regardless of how loud they shout. At some point, their words just become noise.
> 
> I'm sure I will view it, not to just support my belief but to hear the other side.


Actually Snake the documentary show you the ridiculous and dangerous side of all these pro transgender ppl that instead of approaching the whole thing with a logical thinking they create their own narrative that is really aggressive against anyone that try to argue against their ideas or at least try to question their decisions. Decisions that remember affect us all and especially children and teenagers. 

90% of the ppl spewing shit as you well said didn't even watch it or even read what it talks about and how it does talk about it.

Come back with your opinion after you have seen it, I'll gladly read it.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Also since when has posting racist comments(Regardless of the forum)not been grounds for permanent vacation?


Dafuq are you talking about 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @Samp3i is a very talented troll.  He is very good and very practiced with that he does. All of this is calculated and planned well in advance by him.  This is an individual with nothing in his life.  Literally nothing.  I highly doubt he has a wife.  This is why he spends time flaming people on the forum and making outlandish statements.  It's just to get a rise out of people which, like all trolls, brings some type of gratification or feeling of superiority.  I don't know if it's a sexual fetish for him but I would imagine that it is.  I've fallen into his trap a few times myself.  A person that doesn't value life and has no sense of morality is not one worth engaging with.


You must work as a screenwriter, it's almost a nice plot the one you just wrote.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Actually Snake the documentary show you the ridiculous and dangerous side of all these pro transgender ppl that instead of approaching the whole thing with a logical thinking they create their own narrative that is really aggressive against anyone that try to argue against their ideas or at least try to question their decisions. Decisions that remember affect us all and especially children and teenagers.
> 
> 90% of the ppl spewing shit as you well said didn't even watch it or even read what it talks about and how it does talk about it.
> 
> Come back with your opinion after you have seen it, I'll gladly read it.


I’ve been wanting to watch this appreciate the link I completely forgot about it


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Actually Snake the documentary show you the ridiculous and dangerous side of all these pro transgender ppl that instead of approaching the whole thing with a logical thinking they create their own narrative that is really aggressive against anyone that try to argue against their ideas or at least try to question their decisions. Decisions that remember affect us all and especially children and teenagers.
> 
> 90% of the ppl spewing shit as you well said didn't even watch it or even read what it talks about and how it does talk about it.
> 
> Come back with your opinion after you have seen it, I'll gladly read it.


I have my opinion, I also have empathy. 

Is this on Netflix or Prime?


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

You know the funny thing is that after all the trans talk etc in the school shooting thread I thought a lot of ppl here would have appreciated this documentary because it was a nice way of raising question in a very intelligent way about the culture of transgenderism that is rampant at the moment in USA and all over the world.


Ironically most of those ppl that were so adamant on this problem on that other thread came here to just throw shit at me without even stopping to watch or even grab some information on this documentary.

This say a lot on the intelligence of some 🤣


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

snake said:


> I have my opinion, I also have empathy.
> 
> Is this on Netflix or Prime?



I downloaded it, I can give you a torrent link if you need.
I liked the documentary  because it didn't take a firm stance or tried to tell you his side or story, he just posed a lot of logical and real question to these transgender "experts" and showed the viewers their answers or lack of it


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You must work as a screenwriter, it's almost a nice plot the one you just wrote.


I see you made no mention of my comment about your fake wife.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Dafuq are you talking about 😂


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I see you made no mention of my comment about your fake wife.


I know you are hoping for me to take the bait and post more pic of my wife so you can jerk off on it.

She is real and she has even a better physique then you 🥰 

But let's make it fair, you post the pic of your wife/gf with a timestamp written on her tits and I'll post the same afterwards. 

Balls in your court.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> View attachment 23275


😂 You didn't read all those other insults directed to my persona or on my nationality etc?

I don't even know papaya nationality or race and I have called him shit like that already many times while he called me eurofag or other stuff and we laughed about it.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I know you are hoping for me to take the bait and post more pic of my wife so you can jerk off on it.
> 
> She is real and she has even a better physique then you 🥰
> 
> ...


I'm good.  I don't need to see pics of your fake wife. I'm also not sure why you would want to compare my physique with that of your imaginary wife but whatever gets you off man. I'm not interested in her physique or what she looks like because she doesn't exist.  It's all good man.  You care about nothing so I'm surprised you went to the lengths that you did to create a "wife" persona in your little fantasy world.  Whatever you need to do to add meaning to your life is a positive step in my opinion.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Most of the bandwagon transgenders don’t get the surgery.  They just want to be unique and different.
> 
> My wife is a college professor and she sees a ton of them.


My wife is a therapist who works hand in hand w them and helps them figure out they don't really want to cut off their dicks and wearing a dress is actually the reason they can't get laid


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm good.  I don't need to see pics of your fake wife. I'm also not sure why you would want to compare my physique with that of your imaginary wife but whatever gets you off man. I'm not interested in her physique or what she looks like because she doesn't exist.  It's all good man.  You care about nothing so I'm surprised you went to the lengths that you did to create a "wife" persona in your little fantasy world.  Whatever you need to do to add meaning to your life is a positive step in my opinion.


I guess you don't even have a wife or a gf so you are projecting on me the failure of your persona in not being able to attract a female unless it's a crack whore in need of 10 dollars. All good man


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I'm good.  I don't need to see pics of your fake wife. I'm also not sure why you would want to compare my physique with that of your imaginary wife but whatever gets you off man. I'm not interested in her physique or what she looks like because she doesn't exist.  It's all good man.  You care about nothing so I'm surprised you went to the lengths that you did to create a "wife" persona in your little fantasy world.  Whatever you need to do to add meaning to your life is a positive step in my opinion.


It's not meant to be funny.  People like you need help.  You need meaning in your life.  You need purpose.  Making up a fantasy that you live out online is not healthy.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> It's not meant to be funny.  People like you need help.  You need meaning in your life.  You need purpose.  Making up a fantasy that you live out online is not healthy.


Yeah sure man ❤️😘
I'll try my best! Thanks for your wonderful advices


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I guess you don't even have a wife or a gf so you are projecting on me the failure of your persona in not being able to attract a female unless it's a crack whore in need of 10 dollars. All good man


I have a wife and family and love them dearly.  They drive most of the decisions I make in life and many of the things that I stand and fight for.  I live a real life, however, not an online fantasy.  There are  things that must be dealt with in this world.  People like you that ignore reality and live in a bubble do nothing to improve the world or address the challenges we face.  Your contributions here are useless as is your outlook on life.  You are a keyboard warrior and coward, nothing more.  If that is how you choose to live life that is a pathetic existence.  Stand for something.  Fight for something.  Believe in something.  You won't and that's sad and embarrassing.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah sure man ❤️😘
> I'll try my best! Thanks for your wonderful advices


Further proving my point with every response.  

Good luck.


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> 😂 You didn't read all those other insults directed to my persona or on my nationality etc?
> 
> I don't even know papaya nationality or race and I have called him shit like that already many times while he called me eurofag or other stuff and we laughed about it.



There's no excuse for racist talk by anyone even if passing it off as banter, it's called being a decent human being!


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> I have a wife and family and love them dearly.  They drive most of the decisions I make in life and many of the things that I stand and fight for.  I live a real life, however, not an online fantasy.  There are  things that must be dealt with in this world.  People like you that ignore reality and live in a bubble do nothing to improve the world or address the challenges we face.  Your contributions here are useless as is your outlook on life.  You are a keyboard warrior and coward, nothing more.  If that is how you choose to live life that is a pathetic existence.  Stand for something.  Fight for something.  Believe in something.  You won't and that's sad and embarrassing.



I don't see why I should fight for something that will not benefit my persona, to improve a world I don't like? I said it already before many times, I live my life trying to respect planet earth and I don't hurt anyone on purpose unless necessary to defend meself or the things I love. 

On the rest I couldn't care less because my time here is limited and I ain't wasting it to improve a world I don't like and for benefits I'll not ever see because those kind of changes will be probably seen decades after I'm dead.

I'm not gonna damage this world either, because that would lead the freedom of other ppl to fight for what they believe in.

I'm like Switzerland and I'm happy with it.

I believe in many things, I read a lot, watch a lot of movies, love animals, bit of a nerd, love the iron, love cooking, shooting my gun, spending time with my wife.

You should spend your time how you see fit and I'll do the same.
In the end we all gonna end up in the same place, I wish you to be satisfied of your journey.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> There's no excuse for racist talk by anyone even if passing it off as banter, it's called being a decent human being!


So start quoting all those other racist banter in the thread and call for the internet police, don't fucking nit pick post trying to fit your own agenda.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

I have to say, I'm not sure if I'm impressed or if I'm surprised that this thread hasn't devolved into a complete shit show *yet*. 😅


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

I kinda enjoy watching we’re these go I also play a part in it . These seem to cover any and all issues . Sendo it wouldn’t surprise me if somehow we got on topic about how we feel in regards of domestic animals getting eaten in foreign countries like dogs and cats 😜


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I kinda enjoy watching we’re these go I also play a part in it . These seem to cover any and all issues . Sendo it wouldn’t surprise me if somehow we got on topic about how we feel in regards of domestic animals getting eaten in foreign countries like dogs and cats 😜


I don't like that topic, I'm very sensible about it, let's get back insulting Italian weirdo with fake wife please. Thank you


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I kinda enjoy watching we’re these go I also play a part in it . These seem to cover any and all issues . Sendo it wouldn’t surprise me if somehow we got on topic about how we feel in regards of domestic animals getting eaten in foreign countries like dogs and cats 😩


Hey, I've been eyeing my fattest cat for a while now. I keep telling him that he's the first to go in the zombie apocalypse, when food becomes scarce. 😅


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I've been eyeing my fattest cat for a while now. I keep telling him that he's the first to go in the zombie apocalypse, when food becomes scarce. 😅


What's his weight? Mine is 10kgs of muscle and stupidity 😂

For you amerinoob it's 22lbs


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> What's his weight? Mine is 10kgs of muscle and stupidity 😂
> 
> For you amerinoob it's 22lbs


It's actually surprising. He only weighs 12lbs, but he looks and feels so much heavier than my other cats that are only 9-10lbs.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> It's actually surprising. He only weighs 12lbs, but he looks and feels so much heavier than my other cats that are only 9-10lbs.


He is a little intel imperative, 12lbs it's nothing 😂 must be the fur, is he super fluffy?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Guys, this thread is now about cats. As in felines.

Any non feline discussion will not be tolerated.


----------



## TomJ (Jun 6, 2022)

starts talking about pussies, and turning dicks inside out to make pussies, now talking about cats. 

appropriate


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> He is a little intel imperative, 12lbs it's nothing 😂 must be the fur, is he super fluffy?


He's not a long hair. I think he'd be considered a domestic short hair. In terms of appearance he looks like a Turkish van (but he's not, obviously). 

The long hair cat we have looks like she'd be the heaviest, but she's actually the lightest one out of them all. Super fluffy!


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Hey, I've been eyeing my fattest cat for a while now. I keep telling him that he's the first to go in the zombie apocalypse, when food becomes scarce. 😅


That funny man I tease my wife all the time about that . She is a crazy cat lady and we average 4  cats constantly . That one’s gets deep fried . The orange one gets roasted with a grape in his mouth and so on lol


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He's not a long hair. I think he'd be considered a domestic short hair. In terms of appearance he looks like a Turkish van (but he's not, obviously).
> 
> The long hair cat we have looks like she'd be the heaviest, but she's actually the lightest one out of them all. Super fluffy!


Look at dat ass
.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

Here’s my orange one


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah sure man ❤️😘
> I'll try my best! Thanks for your wonderful advices


Why not just go back to MESO. You were better liked there. I don't think anyone here thinks very much of you.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why not just go back to MESO. You were better liked there. I don't think anyone here thinks very much of you.


Because I don't care about being liked, would you care about the approval of ppl especially of other ppl on the internet?


----------



## Jet Labs (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> So start quoting all those other racist banter in the thread and call for the internet police, don't fucking nit pick post trying to fit your own agenda.



You have issues! 🥴


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yuri... She's the baby. 😍🥰





Violet..  extra fluffy, but this picture doesn't capture her true fluffiness



Darius... He thinks he's "lead" Kitty.







Cosmo; he looks fatter than he actually is.


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> I don't see why I should fight for something that will not benefit my persona, to improve a world I don't like? I said it already before many times, I live my life trying to respect planet earth and I don't hurt anyone on purpose unless necessary to defend meself or the things I love.
> 
> On the rest I couldn't care less because my time here is limited and I ain't wasting it to improve a world I don't like and for benefits I'll not ever see because those kind of changes will be probably seen decades after I'm dead.
> 
> ...


Individuals such as yourself are the reason the world is the way it is today.  You believe in nothing, stand for nothing and are perfectly willing to let evil run rampant as long as it doesn't harm you.  It's pathetic but as you said it's your life.  I just can't fathom living that way.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Individuals such as yourself are the reason the world is the way it is today.  You believe in nothing, stand for nothing and are perfectly willing to let evil run rampant as long as it doesn't harm you.  It's pathetic but as you said it's your life.  I just can't fathom living that way.


Ahem... This is a cat thread now sir.

Post kitties... Thx


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Also, as a bonus picture... I was playing Final fantasy 9, and named one of my characters "bitch". The dialogue was more hilarious than I anticipated it would be. I have lots of screenshots from through out the game. 😂


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Ahem... This is a cat thread now sir.
> 
> Post titties... Thx


Fine.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Fine.
> View attachment 23288


Acceptable alternative! 😍


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Because I don't care about being liked, would you care about the approval of ppl especially of other ppl on the internet?


I suppose not if I was just a piece of shit troll.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Individuals such as yourself are the reason the world is the way it is today.  You believe in nothing, stand for nothing and are perfectly willing to let evil run rampant as long as it doesn't harm you.  It's pathetic but as you said it's your life.  I just can't fathom living that way.


But at least he’s NOT selfish. Lol.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Individuals such as yourself are the reason the world is the way it is today.  You believe in nothing, stand for nothing and are perfectly willing to let evil run rampant as long as it doesn't harm you.  It's pathetic but as you said it's your life.  I just can't fathom living that way.


It's just your evil is not my evil maybe or maybe I want to see the world burn 😉

Bertol Brecht if I'm not mistaken has a nice quote that you would like, it is more or less like this:

They came to take the homosexual but I wasn't one, so I didn't say a word about it.

They came to take the colored one and I wasn't one so I didn't raise my voice.

They came to take the Jews and I wasn't one, so I didn't speak a word.

When they came to take me there was no one left to protest about it.

 I don't think is me the problem of this world, I could be mistaken who knows, but if you like to see it that way and it makes you sleep better at night, go ahead.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I suppose not if I was just a piece of shit troll.


I have never seeked the approval of anyone in my life, is the first thing my parents teached me. Seeking approval is a vicious habit most ppl have and that brings you to standardize yourself with the crowd trying to blend in and get their approval.

“Care about what other people think, and you will always be their prisoner.”


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> What Is a Woman? (2022) - IMDb
> 
> 
> What Is a Woman?: Directed by Justin Folk. With Matt Walsh, Gert Comfrey, Marci Bowers, Don Sucher. Political commentator Matt Walsh explores the changing concepts of sex and gender in the digital age, particularly the transgender rights movement, transphobia, and what it means to be a woman.
> ...


sampy, where have you been at my man?


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

Once the issues hit your front door it’s to late. Stop being a civil little sheep also don’t be a bitch but if something is not fair step the fuck up and make a stance why does it have to happen to you . You won’t be able to avoid for ever and eventually it will come for you . Even just putting someone in there place can most times be enough to stop their BS behavior. It’ saddens me watching videos of dudes punching women and other people just stare or record it or some of these other petty crimes . I would greatly enjoy intervening and taking civil justice towards those ppl  there’s right and wrong in most instances it’s pretty fucking easy to decipher the 2 .


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> sampy, where have you been at my man?


Busy with work and a big injury, you good man?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> sampy, where have you been at my man?


This makes way too much sense.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 6, 2022)

I feel the love in here. It is so warm. My dick is so hard.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I feel the love in here. It is so warm. My dick is so hard.


You are not alone, the others are just very shy 😉


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yuri... She's the baby. 😍🥰
> 
> View attachment 23281
> 
> ...


Love violet ❤️❤️ the beauty of the house


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2022)

If any public official cant say what a women is shouldnt be in charge of anything..Liberals literally cant say what a women is anymore..Thats how bat shit crazy american left wing liberals are today..America is actually going through a civil war right now it just doesnt know it yet.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

I’ve been looking at my local watch dog App and there’s a major up tic in no shows with LE. This goes with confirmed 911 calls regarding armed criminals . Now living in nice neighborhood this is alarming. IMO since the 2020 riots crime hasn’t been condemn its almost been promoted at this point .


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 6, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve been looking at my local watch dog App and there’s a major up tic in no shows with LE. This goes with confirmed 911 calls regarding armed criminals . Now living in nice neighborhood this is alarming.


LE in my area has been useless and lazy since I was a teenager. 
I’d be surprised if they could make it up a flight of stairs let alone catch a perp


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> LE in my area has been useless and lazy since I was a teenager.
> I’d be surprised if they could make it up a flight of stairs let alone catch a perp


This hasn’t been the case around here most calls the cops do show up even car burglary. I’ve read 3 different post one the home owner had a gun pointed at her and still cops are a no show that is very rare here especially if there’s any calls regarding   people with weapons they always show up quick.

It’s just something to be aware of at least you know your cops are worthless and you can’t count on them it’s looking like that’s the case here as well.


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yuri... She's the baby. 😍🥰
> 
> View attachment 23281
> 
> ...


I fucking hate cats


----------



## RISE (Jun 6, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Fine.
> View attachment 23288


Name NOW


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

RISE said:


> I fucking hate cats


That's a good story. They hate you too.

I don't trust people who hate any kind of mammal.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 6, 2022)

RISE said:


> I fucking hate cats


You fucking asshole


----------



## Trendkill (Jun 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Name NOW


Lol! Random internet search.  Just typed in big tits on my phone and that was the first pair that showed up.  

Upon further review it appears to be Britney Swallows.  Here's a link to the video the image was taken from:

Britney Swallows compilations


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> That's a good story. They hate you too.
> 
> I don't trust people who hate any kind of mammal.


I don't trust anyone who only cares for one class of animal.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I don't trust anyone who only cares for one class of animal.


Not that I care about your trust, but good thing I care for more than one kind of animal then.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not that I care about your trust, but good thing I care for more than one kind of animal then.
> 
> View attachment 23309
> 
> ...


Your dogs are very cute.



The bird is somehow just as cute.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your dogs are very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> The bird is somehow just as cute.


The dogs are assholes. They drive me crazy but I love them all the same.

The bird was awesome, but now deceased. It was my first "real" bird. I was surprised at how smart they are. Even that bird had intelligence that was similar to a very small child. Which in some ways also made it an asshole 😂


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The dogs are assholes. They drive me crazy but I love them all the same.
> 
> The bird was awesome, but now deceased. It was my first "real" bird. I was surprised at how smart they are. Even that bird had intelligence that was similar to a very small child. Which in some ways also made it an asshole 😂


Birds can he almost frighteningly smart. Especially corvids. They use tools, have language, establish social hierarchies, and are self-aware. Pretty wild.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Birds can he almost frighteningly smart. Especially corvids.


Yeah crows, Jays etc. are scary smart.

They can teach their offspring to distrust certain people and they can solve multi-step puzzles using crude tools.

Fascinating animals.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Birds can he almost frighteningly smart. Especially corvids. They use tools, have language, establish social hierarchies, and are self-aware. Pretty wild.





Test_subject said:


> Yeah crows, Jays etc. are scary smart.
> 
> They can teach their offspring to distrust certain people and they can solve multi-step puzzles using crude tools.
> 
> Fascinating animals.


I've read that about corvids. Their ability to use tools is actually scary.

I'm not worried about apes taking over. I'm worried about the damn birds having an uprising and enslaving us 😅


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2022)

Birds can fucking talk so ya they are smart as hell


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

No love for rats here? Very sad, very sad indeed.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No love for rats here? Very sad, very sad indeed.


Actually I like rodents a lot. I just haven't owned any in a long time. They are also crazy smart.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Actually I like rodents a lot. I just haven't owned any in a long time. They are also crazy smart.


They are also very clean animals. I'm not sure how they got the reputation of being filthy.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> They are also very clean animals. I'm not sure how they got the reputation of being filthy.


The whole myth about them causing the Black Plague


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The whole myth about them causing the Black Plague


You know what's actually kind of a dirty animal? Chickens!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You know what's actually kind of a dirty animal? Chickens!


Chickens are nasty as hell. 
I worked on a chicken farm for 2 days when I was younger.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

A few years back, I very nearly got a black throated monitor lizard. The family vetoed the idea in the end, but I still very much want one of these big ass lizards


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A few years back, I very nearly got a black throated monitor lizard. The family vetoed the idea in the end, but I still very much want one of these enormous fucking lizards


My wife refuses to let me get a snake.
She’s settled on a goat


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A few years back, I very nearly got a black throated monitor lizard. The family vetoed the idea in the end, but I still very much want one of these enormous fucking lizards


That would be so cool, and terrifying, at the same time.

My dream job would be to work with both domestic and wild animals.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> My wife refuses to let me get a snake.
> She’s settled on a goat


Dude, goats are awesome! I would have one if it wasn't for HOA.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Dude, goats are awesome! I would have one if it wasn't for HOA.


I’ve gotta wait until we move. Can’t have one here either.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

I had a pot belly pig growing up that little fucker lived in the house like the rest of the Domestic animals. I want a miniature pony and for it to live in the house as well .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The dogs are assholes. They drive me crazy but I love them all the same.
> 
> The bird was awesome, but now deceased. It was my first "real" bird. I was surprised at how smart they are. Even that bird had intelligence that was similar to a very small child. Which in some ways also made it an asshole 😂


What kind of conure?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What kind of conure?


Black headed caique


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The dogs are assholes. They drive me crazy but I love them all the same.
> 
> The bird was awesome, but now deceased. It was my first "real" bird. I was surprised at how smart they are. Even that bird had intelligence that was similar to a very small child. Which in some ways also made it an asshole



I like birds. Very smart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Black headed caique



I’ll had a pineapple conure that past away at the start of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> A few years back, I very nearly got a black throated monitor lizard. The family vetoed the idea in the end, but I still very much want one of these big ass lizards


Monitors are cool as hell, but need a lot of work to become that tame.  I always wanted an Asian water monitor but if you don't work with them they become a nightmare.  Like all monitors.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Monitors are cool as hell, but need a lot of work to become that tame.  I always wanted an Asian water monitor but if you don't work with them they become a nightmare.  Like all monitors.


Yeah, that's what I've gathered. They're supposed to be pretty trainable, though. A lot of owners describe them as being almost dog-like.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 7, 2022)

When I first read the title of this thread, this passage from Gerald's Game popped in my head.  I knew the intent of the thread was not for me to share my macabre literary tastes, but rather to speak about the fucked up state of the world. 

However, since you guys are still at it today...  here ya go. 


“That slit was the object of every man's lust - the heterosexual ones, at least - but it was frequently an object of their inexplicable scorn, distrust, and hate. You didn't hear that dark anger in all their jokes, but it was present in enough of them, and in some it was right out front, raw as a sore: _What's a woman? A life-support system for a cunt _.”
― Stephen King, Gerald's Game


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jun 7, 2022)

Read the book and watched the movie. The movie doesn't have anything on the book. Not even sure why I read it but I did.


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2022)

Since the Phillies were off last night, I viewed the Doc. This was not easy to find because no one carries it, not NetFlix, Amazon, Hulu or HBO so being old, I had to have my son find it on the web.

I tried to enter into this with an open mind despite my beliefs. Without going into a blow by blow I can say I quickly found him a bit of a passive aggressive antagonistic person. Doesn't mean he's right or wrong, it just seems like he wanted to pick a fight.

I do see both sides of this topic but I think his question "What is a woman?" is a gender question, not a sex question. I think we can all agree that a woman is a mature female when speaking from a biological standpoint. 

One thing I do agree with him on is this selection of pronouns. I recall this coming up with my oldest who had to explain to me that people put the pronouns in their e-mails that they want to be referred to as. Needless to say, that completely escaped this old dog. I agree with the doc on not being able to pick your pronouns just like you can not pick your adjectives. If you want to call yourself a female, that's fine but others may not feel the same way. I dont get to say, I what you to tell me I'm handsome and force you to agree. These things are in the eye of the beholder and they get to decide; it's just the way it is.

The documentary did bring out something that should be concerning to every parent. I do not feel a biological male should be entering a changing room that is intended for biological females. At some point, your freedom ends when we are exposing our youth to this situation.

At the end of the day, I think we need to stop viewing these people as transgender and see them for what they are, humanbeings. Are they different? Hell yeah. Will I ever understand them? probably not. But I can say, if this was one of my sons who was going through this struggle, I would do my best to try and understand. I extend that same effort of understanding to other parents and their children.


----------



## Samp3i (Jun 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Since the Phillies were off last night, I viewed the Doc. This was not easy to find because no one carries it, not NetFlix, Amazon, Hulu or HBO so being old, I had to have my son find it on the web.
> 
> I tried to enter into this with an open mind despite my beliefs. Without going into a blow by blow I can say I quickly found him a bit of a passive aggressive antagonistic person. Doesn't mean he's right or wrong, it just seems like he wanted to pick a fight.
> 
> ...


I agree but in my opinion understanding doesn't mean to push these kids transitioning into another gender like it's the solution of their problem.

ITS AN OPTION, one that must be taken very very seriously and clearly not at a young age. Plus the whole puberty blockers used like are candies is scary as hell. No literature and studies to support the safety of this practice etc.

I'm very far from a transphobic or thinking these ppl are just mentally unstable, probably some are, like the rest of us all... I just think this whole thing is exacerbated and the whole pronouns things it's fucked up, the athlete thing as well!

I mean we went from shitting on the face of these ppl to handing them the keys of: do whatever the fuck you want.

You can do whatever you want and be whatever you want UNTIL your freedom expression restrict my own freedom, that's the time where you need to do one step back.

I'm not against transgenderism, I'm not even religious etc. But we can't trump other ppl to give space to other human beings. It's just wrong 

We need to find a balance so that everyone can live happily in peace.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 7, 2022)

snake said:


> Since the Phillies were off last night, I viewed the Doc. This was not easy to find because no one carries it, not NetFlix, Amazon, Hulu or HBO so being old, I had to have my son find it on the web.
> 
> I tried to enter into this with an open mind despite my beliefs. Without going into a blow by blow I can say I quickly found him a bit of a passive aggressive antagonistic person. Doesn't mean he's right or wrong, it just seems like he wanted to pick a fight.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 7, 2022)

I’ve completely supported my son and what ever he wanted to do and as parents we watch our kids go thru all kinds of phases. Even if I disagree as a parent with most things I will be supportive on his choices.

On another note I think there is a lack of proper parenting at the end of the day we are the parents and what we say will go. If I Suspected something odd I did a room search I dug into his personal social media accounts sometimes feelings can’t be on the line. I currently have a niece thats getting hit hard with this  transgender movement . She was a beautiful young girl not that long ago and now she wants us to call her max and she shaved off all of her Beautiful curly hair .

She lacks parental guidance in her life because her mom is afraid of hurting her daughters feelings. I also pray that her mother would look into this and see whether it’s a fad or not this  could be the beginning of a mental health condition. As a parent to my son there were a couple lines he couldn’t cross and this would’ve been one of them and I say this from all the data I’ve gathered in regards to this certain topic.

I guess what makes us a free country is nobody can tell anyone how to raise there kids


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2022)

I agree that this type of intervention does need some serious thought. 

Let me give you an example I have used with my young men with respect to a different subject: tattoos. Just STFU if you think I'm paralling tatts and sex changes, it's just an example.

My one son said he wanted to get a tattoo. He was old enough to not need my say-so. All the wife and I told him was things change. I said, remember when you were 8 y.o. and thought Poke'mon was so cool? That was the greatest thing to you at the time. Had you been able to get a tatt at that age, you would now have a pikachu on your arm.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jun 7, 2022)

snake said:


> I agree that this type of intervention does need some serious thought.
> you would now have a pikachu on your arm.


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> View attachment 23321


You'll never get laid with a dick like that


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> They are also very clean animals. I'm not sure how they got the reputation of being filthy.


They got that reputation from Rob at ASF. He is a filthy disgusting piece of shit. Gives every rat a bad name.


----------



## RISE (Jun 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Yeah, that's what I've gathered. They're supposed to be pretty trainable, though. A lot of owners describe them as being almost dog-like.


All depends on the one you get.  I heard a lady say the same thing about rhino iguanas at a reptile expo, she is wrong.  If you work either them they will be tame.  Mines an asshole bc I dont have the time to properly work with him.  Same for my savannah monitor.


----------



## RISE (Jun 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I’ve completely supported my son and what ever he wanted to do and as parents we watch our kids go thru all kinds of phases. Even if I disagree as a parent with most things I will be supportive on his choices.
> 
> On another note I think there is a lack of proper parenting at the end of the day we are the parents and what we say will go. If I Suspected something odd I did a room search I dug into his personal social media accounts sometimes feelings can’t be on the line. I currently have a niece thats getting hit hard with this  transgender movement . She was a beautiful young girl not that long ago and now she wants us to call her max and she shaved off all of her Beautiful curly hair .
> 
> ...


It's called rapid onset gender dysmorphia.  Psychiatrists and scientists in related fields are seeing a gigantic increase in young teens and adults, typically girls, who are turning "trans".  It usually is a group thing, meaning a group of female friends will decide they are trans.  It's very similar to anorexia that was running through high school and colleges in the 90's except this is actually praised and accepted.  The same types of girls who would fall into anorexia are the ones we are seeing fall into the "trans" movement.


----------



## GSgator (Jun 8, 2022)

RISE said:


> It's called rapid onset gender dysmorphia.  Psychiatrists and scientists in related fields are seeing a gigantic increase in young teens and adults, typically girls, who are turning "trans".  It usually is a group thing, meaning a group of female friends will decide they are trans.  It's very similar to anorexia that was running through high school and colleges in the 90's except this is actually praised and accepted.  The same types of girls who would fall into anorexia are the ones we are seeing fall into the "trans" movement.


This seemed to be encouraged  by a teacher she won’t tell us which one.


----------



## RISE (Jun 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> This seemed to be encouraged  by a teacher she won’t tell us which one.


That's fucking disgusting, and the reason why Governor DeSantis here in Florida is making a law against it.  Yet everyone wants to act like it's not happening.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 8, 2022)

RISE said:


> That's fucking disgusting, and the reason why Governor DeSantis here in Florida is making a law against it.  Yet everyone wants to act like it's not happening.


Ron D is the man ! I would join his army


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Sep 15, 2022)

RISE said:


> It's called rapid onset gender dysmorphia.  Psychiatrists and scientists in related fields are seeing a gigantic increase in young teens and adults, typically girls, who are turning "trans".  It usually is a group thing, meaning a group of female friends will decide they are trans.  It's very similar to anorexia that was running through high school and colleges in the 90's except this is actually praised and accepted.  The same types of girls who would fall into anorexia are the ones we are seeing fall into the "trans" movement.


Satanic, moloch worshipping liberals putting in work. I hope everyone who votes democrat is proud of this


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 19, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Where I live (NH) we dont see any wokeness, racism, or any of the stuff seen on the news these days.
> It will get here (unless the parties change office again in a few years). Not much has really changed around me. Im sure there are some aspects of it, but demographics and crime tell the story in NH. 2nd safest state in the country each year (Crime) and also the least diverse. Those go hand in hand...


Until you guys lose Sununu, then you're SCREWED!


----------



## quinnbae (Sep 19, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Where I live (NH) we dont see any wokeness, racism, or any of the stuff seen on the news these days.
> It will get here (unless the parties change office again in a few years). Not much has really changed around me. Im sure there are some aspects of it, but demographics and crime tell the story in NH. 2nd safest state in the country each year (Crime) and also the least diverse. Those go hand in hand...


Isn't Vermont one of the woke capitals and 90%+ white?

I used to live in NH and it felt more balanced but I feel like there's been more progressivism slipping in. I guess it depends on where you are .


----------



## quinnbae (Sep 19, 2022)

RISE said:


> It's called rapid onset gender dysmorphia.  Psychiatrists and scientists in related fields are seeing a gigantic increase in young teens and adults, typically girls, who are turning "trans".  It usually is a group thing, meaning a group of female friends will decide they are trans.  It's very similar to anorexia that was running through high school and colleges in the 90's except this is actually praised and accepted.  The same types of girls who would fall into anorexia are the ones we are seeing fall into the "trans" movement.


There's another factor that I can give you as a fun fact. A majority of the individuals who believe they are trans as well turn out to just be gay (outside of the ROGD cluster) and they are either confused and exploited on the internet, or they are led to believe it's better to be a straight man/woman than a gay woman/man.
There's nuance in the reasonings like kids who are tomboys and feminine boys, and there's also fetishists like that Canadian high school teacher wearing the massive fake tits


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 19, 2022)

Simpy never comes around anymore...


----------



## PZT (Sep 19, 2022)

snake said:


> You'll never get laid with a dick like that


Some bish would fk it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 19, 2022)

@Samp3i


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

“I got a dick”


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> “I got a dick”


Yes but how do you feel? It’s the “new” science.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Yes but how do you feel? It’s the “new” science.


Well I guess I feel sexy with this hyooooouge clit


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Well I guess I feel sexy with this hyooooouge clit


As long as you feel validated


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> As long as you feel validated


Certified cis male.





WHY THE FK DO I KNOW WHAT THAT IS?!?! WHY IS THAT A THING?!?!?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

PZT said:


> Certified cis male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To make people who are confused by reality not feel invalidated


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

Real question is. If I identify as female do I get cheaper insurance on my truck?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Real question is. If I identify as female do I get cheaper insurance on my truck?


Get a good a attorney and give it a shot


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Get a good a attorney and give it a shot



I'm in Canada......It's as woke as it gets up here.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> To make people who are confused by reality not feel invalidated


I identify as dick/dickhead


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 20, 2022)

A woman has a hot pocket in the spot where dudes have a pee pee.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> A woman has a hot pocket in the spot where dudes have a pee pee.


I imagined a pepperoni hot pocket when I read this and it has damn near ruined my day.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 20, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s not just a US problem.
> 
> Transgender people have a mental illness that should be treated, not normalized.  It’s almost a fad to be transgender, non-binary or one of the million other genders that exist, now.
> 
> That’s not to say that they should be marginalized, nor should any other group with a mental illness, but pretending that cutting your dick off makes you a woman doesn’t make it so.


I don't know if people in that category could be treated. Psychiatry is rough enough.

Idk why the hell non binary is an "in thing" too.

The nonbinary thing is a weird part of society I won't understand



It is not natural for anything to NOT want a partner that has the ability to reproduce with it's mate.


Either way. we have become accepting of it. I don't care because we are overpopulated anyways.

It's hard to keep up with anything more than lgbt. I have to remain politically correct with my job but god damn. There is no handbook on this


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 20, 2022)

If anyone ever asks what my pronouns are, I have one.  It's "Fucker".  Versatile and usable for either men or women.  Easy to remember.  "Fucker".  Feel free to adopt this and use it as your own, fuckers.


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> If anyone ever asks what my pronouns are, I have one.  It's "Fucker".  Versatile and usable for either men or women.  Easy to remember.  "Fucker".  Feel free to adopt this and use it as your own, fuckers.


Fucker/fuckhead


----------



## Samp3i (Sep 29, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Samp3i


Yo bitches I'm back, what's up?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Yo bitches I'm back, what's up?


Where the hell you been?


----------



## Samp3i (Sep 29, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Where the hell you been?


Living life I guess 😁
How you doing?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Living life I guess 😁
> How you doing?


Same old shit. I'm living my boring ass life as usual. Good to see you back.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Living life I guess 😁
> How you doing?



Thought Send0 came to Europe and took your keyboard.... figured this fuxker is wandering the streets throwing bread crumbs at gypsy women..


----------



## Samp3i (Sep 29, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Thought Send0 came to Europe and took your keyboard.... figured this fuxker is wandering the streets throwing bread crumbs at gypsy women..


yeah he tried but the midget couldn't get past my wife biceps 
I gave him few candies, made him stop crying. I told you I'm good with babies!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 29, 2022)

Samp


----------



## Samp3i (Sep 29, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Samp


Pap


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 29, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Pap


Welcome back


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 4, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Pap


Poops is also acceptable now. Just an FYI.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 4, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Poops is also acceptable now. Just an FYI.


Pap is short for pap-test, with all the diseases he must be carrying around that name is very fitting.

Poops is nice too 🤣


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

Women have pussy holes!!!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 6, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Poops is also acceptable now. Just an FYI.


No


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Women have pussy holes!!!!


You wish it was that simple 😂


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> You wish it was that simple 😂


It literally is that simple tho...


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 6, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> It literally is that simple tho...


Man it's 2022 lots of "men" have pussy hole now.


----------



## PZT (Oct 6, 2022)

Samp3i said:


> Man it's 2022 lots of "men" have pussy hole now.


Bits it like a forearm turned inside out or something like that


----------



## Diesel59 (Oct 29, 2022)

It seems like most people are either gung ho about supporting this documentary, or hate it so much they want it banned. I'm the oddball that's in-between.

I like how the documentary shows the negative effects that the LGBT lobby is having on society. It's infuriating how many teachers want to introduce little kids to material that isn't age appropriate. On the other hand, Walsh comes across like he cares more to give transgender women a hard time than he does about society in general. Mixed bag for me.


----------

